# for sale dewalt dw320



## tom owens (2 Apr 2010)

motor runs nice and quiet. 
Has seen very little use in the year iv owned it.
Will need a bit of fettling in its new home.

















£150 ono. Trying to free up some money for a profile/counter profile and raised panel block.. 

im based in hull for anyone wanting to view or collect..


----------



## tom owens (4 Apr 2010)

Its going on e bay this week if theres no interest on here.
It does need a clean down which i will do when remove it from its bench.
open to offers to


----------



## Jaydmarsh (20 Feb 2013)

Hello,
I'm interested in your item can you please tell me what Fettling will be required? Just so long as all parts etc are working and correct it'll be fine. Also is it possible for you to deliver? 
Many thanks


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Feb 2013)

Jaydmarsh":v1yqtpbt said:


> Hello,
> I'm interested in your item can you please tell me what Fettling will be required? Just so long as all parts etc are working and correct it'll be fine. Also is it possible for you to deliver?
> Many thanks



Optimistic - look at the date of the post.


----------



## carlb40 (20 Feb 2013)

Jaydmarsh":34ld02xt said:


> Hello,
> I'm interested in your item can you please tell me what Fettling will be required? Just so long as all parts etc are working and correct it'll be fine. Also is it possible for you to deliver?
> Many thanks


You do realise the post is 2yrs old and is probably sold now


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (20 Feb 2013)

That's funny


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (20 Feb 2013)

Mind you I've done it plenty of times myself


----------

